# BBCODE being parsed inside [CODE] tags



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

Is it possible to disable the parsing of BBCode inside of

```
tags?
```


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

You can use the [plain]...[/plain] tags around content inside of which you don't want BBcode parsing to occur. This also prevents automatic processing of URLs, which can be separately handy to disable.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

[MEDIA=youtube]oHg5SJYRHA0r[/MEDIA]

Cool.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9089720#post9089720
AND YOU ARE ONLY TELLING US THIS NOW!!!   .

Thanks.  (This forum really needs "Thanks" or reputation buttons.)


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

I'm surprised to see the URL link there. Did you put the [plain]...[/plain] tags around it?

Testing: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9089720#post9089720

Okay, it does work, preventing it from automatically turning it into a link. Good... I was afraid I might have been mistaken with that claim.


----------

